# air bag fake replacement



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok my air bag blew i took it out want to cover the hole up

how with out getting a new air bag


any ideas???????


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=584&sort=1&cat=6&page=2


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i dont want a airbag
i want a simulator




Radioaktiv said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=584&sort=1&cat=6&page=2


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well
i thought maybe for $150 for both, you might consider putting them back in


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Why simulate? Might as well go aftermarket if you don't want an airbag... but if you need one, and you're getting the cover to pass inspection, might as well get the whole deal.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

What u mean?
no I am just sick of a big ass hole in my dash



niky said:


> Why simulate? Might as well go aftermarket if you don't want an airbag... but if you need one, and you're getting the cover to pass inspection, might as well get the whole deal.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> What u mean?
> no I am just sick of a big ass hole in my dash


to pass inspection you need all factory placed safty systems in place i belive. and if someone is injured in your car in an accident or if you are but have no air bags it would be hard to sue if you had no air bags


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Oklahoma has no inspection.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Also once your airbags blow u are nolonger required to keep em.



1.6pete said:


> to pass inspection you need all factory placed safty systems in place i belive. and if someone is injured in your car in an accident or if you are but have no air bags it would be hard to sue if you had no air bags


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

What the hell do u mean aftermarket
u got a link?




niky said:


> Why simulate? Might as well go aftermarket if you don't want an airbag... but if you need one, and you're getting the cover to pass inspection, might as well get the whole deal.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> What the hell do u mean aftermarket
> u got a link?



You know...! Aftermarket http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7931671304&category=33704


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

How did they blow?

If the old covers in one piece it can drop in. Not intrested in being safe in a situation that would need an air bag to go off again?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> What the hell do u mean aftermarket
> u got a link?


What he vvv said.  



Sethticlees said:


> You know...! Aftermarket http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7931671304&category=33704


Almost every car in my country over five years old has a different steering wheel on it.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

No
I am talking about my passenger dash not my stearing wheel.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, Chef put some gauges in the hole, I'll see if I have some pictures later on. 

IMO, just get a freakin airbag, it's not going to kill you. Reset the airbag computer, buy a new one, and be done with it. Even if you don't have inspection, you can still be sued if a passenger is in the car and his/her airbag doesn't work...

It's the only thing that's going to look good in there, it's functional, I don't see why you don't jus search around and buy a new one.


----------



## jasonsomeday (Feb 13, 2005)

*Where can I actually get airbag replacement?*

The airbags on my Sentra 1999 GXE deployed when I hit a wall, but the car is fine. All estimates I've got from body shops are above $2000. Is there some place to find replacement airbags (Real tight budget...). Will there be much more work to do than replacing only two cosmetic airbag covers? (I doubt that I can handle the computer system if I am going to install replacement airbags.) 

And I am in Oklahoma, too.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jasonsomeday said:


> The airbags on my Sentra 1999 GXE deployed when I hit a wall, but the car is fine. All estimates I've got from body shops are above $2000. Is there some place to find replacement airbags (Real tight budget...). Will there be much more work to do than replacing only two cosmetic airbag covers? (I doubt that I can handle the computer system if I am going to install replacement airbags.)
> 
> And I am in Oklahoma, too.


You can look on EBAY or on the classifieds here and at sr20forum.com


----------

